# Pensacola Beach Pier 8/15/12



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Started at dawn today. caught a couple of small king undersized and one big spanish. left at 11am before it got good im sure. hardtails were everywhere and hungry. disappointed in the size of the kings i hooked up on, but hey its fishing. ended up getting a spanish from some guy who didnt want it so i got to cut up 2 spanish at least.

wrong section admin please move to reports section


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

what did u use and how did u rig?

also were you all the way at the end?


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

using gotchas with 12" mono leader. nothing turned on cigars for me.

I usually stay around 3/4 of the way out or on the end.


----------

